# Another torrent site taken down.



## slyfox2151 (Feb 6, 2012)

Not sure where to put this:



Another very popular torrent site has just been taken offline.
http://btjunkie.org/goodbye.html

with no warning at all.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats not good, another one will take its place. These crap bills and internet censorship will cause alot of problems that may come for a while but will be removed soon after, much like prohibition was.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 6, 2012)

Get used to it.


----------



## Maban (Feb 6, 2012)

One down, thousands to go.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 6, 2012)

OK, This kinda pisses me off...

I have 22 games that are lost in limbo because of the D2D Gamefly Bullshit and I'll likely have to torrent them if I ever wanna play them (with my legal keys of course) But some ass munch wants to take these sites down to protect the consumer? LOL


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 6, 2012)

jmcslob said:


> OK, This kinda pisses me off...
> 
> I have 22 games that are lost in limbo because of the D2D Gamefly Bullshit and I'll likely have to torrent them if I ever wanna play them (with my legal keys of course) But some ass munch wants to take these sites down to protect the consumer? LOL



There's still several torrent sites out there anyway.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 6, 2012)

The Mayans were right D:


----------



## AsRock (Feb 6, 2012)

jmcslob said:


> OK, This kinda pisses me off...
> 
> I have 22 games that are lost in limbo because of the D2D Gamefly Bullshit and I'll likely have to torrent them if I ever wanna play them (with my legal keys of course) But some ass munch wants to take these sites down to protect the consumer? LOL



Yeah i got a bunch too,  but i am sure they will add them when they can and would not be surprised if the delay is due to publishers with the agreement changing from D2D to GameFly..

In any case from all the emails they sent me i made it out if they cannot get them added they will refund thing is with that is when is to long ?..  

I have already explained that i understand the delay but how long i have to wait and nicly explained that till i see most of my game or get refunded i am not buying any more games though them how ever good the service has been before..

reply is some like sorry were doing our best to get every thing sorted...

Felt like replying pointlessly saying more like  Give me excess to my game i brought for $53 bitches.

As for torrents not really bothered  don't use them any more although they have real usefulness for a lot of people legally..

If i want some thing i just ask a friend or ask on here..


----------



## HTC (Feb 6, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Yeah i got a bunch too,  but i am sure they will add them when they can and would not be surprised if the delay is due to publishers with the agreement changing from D2D to GameFly..
> 
> In any case from all the emails they sent me i made it out *if they cannot get them added they will refund thing is with that is when is to long ?..*
> 
> ...



As always, one's all to eager to take anothers money (people buying games in this case) but, if they need to let go of it (refund, in this case), they'll drag it out for as long as possible.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 6, 2012)

A large music artist recently made a song on SOPA etc. In all honestly, what he says is good enough the convert to US government to free internet worshipers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hag2...xt=C3b5016aUDOEgsToPDskLtRTFynB3Sl_sa24_cQppn


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 6, 2012)

you may say there is thousands more but this was one of the better ones with a massive collection.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 6, 2012)

and nothing of value was lost ...
btjunkie has been .... JUNK for quite sometime I don't think I have even visited the site in at least 2 years ..


----------



## qubit (Feb 6, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> Not sure where to put this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that's not good. :shadedshu Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## unsmart (Feb 6, 2012)

I just seen it, thought it was going after they stopped posting latest uploads on home page:shadedshu. This is probably the fourth torrent site I've used thats been shutdown in the last four three years. R.I.P


----------



## Ryleh (Feb 6, 2012)

Good, I'm looking forward to the day that torrenting isn't so easy again.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 6, 2012)

jmcslob said:


> OK, This kinda pisses me off...
> 
> I have 22 games that are lost in limbo because of the D2D Gamefly Bullshit and I'll likely have to torrent them if I ever wanna play them (with my legal keys of course) But some ass munch wants to take these sites down to protect the consumer? LOL


hey im in the same boat except i have 28 games in the limbo,there customer service is a joke as well


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol cicked the link and its banned from my work. Fruken bestbuy.


----------



## nv40pimp (Feb 6, 2012)

Ryleh said:


> Good, I'm looking forward to the day that torrenting isn't so easy again.



/sarcasm  ?


----------



## theJesus (Feb 6, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> you may say there is thousands more but this was one of the better ones with a massive collection.


Dude, it was a _search engine_.


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ryleh said:


> Good, I'm looking forward to the day that torrenting isn't so easy again.



Agreed.

The thing that gets me is if ppl would use some obfuscation this it would be 10x harder to monitor.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2012)

One site goes down and something will always take its place. Just like when napster started and then got shut down. People jumped on bearshare then kazzaa then limewire and many more. Theft will never quit and as they say "There ain't no rest for the wicked"


----------



## Ryleh (Feb 6, 2012)

nv40pimp said:


> /sarcasm  ?



Nope. As silly as it sounds sometimes torrenting copyrighted content can be a good thing. In said situations where it is a necessity or a good thing people who actually need it will usually be the ones to get around it.

When all it takes to torrent a new-release blu-ray rip or pre-release game is Googling the title and throwing the word torrent in it there is an issue. My own mom is a pirate and it actually bothers me and not just because she saturates our internet connection with 8gb rips of movies. 

------------



Batou1986 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The thing that gets me is if ppl would use some obfuscation this it would be 10x harder to monitor.



Unfortunately I don't think simply making it harder would really do the job because then there would always be someone out there to make it easy for them.

------------

To be completely honest with you guys, I don't know what I want or how I want it done. 
I thought I had a good idea but I lost it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ryleh said:


> When all it takes to torrent a new-release blu-ray rip or pre-release game is Googling the title and throwing the word torrent in it there is an issue. *My own mom is a pirate* and it actually bothers me and not just because she saturates our internet connection with 8gb rips of movies.



^ I loled at that!


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 6, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> ^ I loled at that!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEBbu-wkKrs





YOU ARE A PIRATE!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 6, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEBbu-wkKrs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FIXED*

[YT]bEBbu-wkKrs[/YT]


----------



## douglatins (Feb 6, 2012)

i liked btjunkie. now ill go to torrentz


----------



## v12dock (Feb 8, 2012)

I new era of file serving will roll out soon enough. Newsgroups will always be around


----------



## dat789 (Feb 15, 2012)

As long as SOPA & PIPA is kept at bay, we have nothing to worry about.


----------



## user21 (Feb 15, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> Not sure where to put this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



btjunkie officially shut all its servers and they said of all these years they have been fighting for the user rights but now its all over as they are shutting themselves down for good this time.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 15, 2012)

v12dock said:


> I new era of file serving will roll out soon enough. Newsgroups will always be around



Thats true but it will get more expensive,  the only thing that can really put a denr in filesharing is widely deployed data caps, my isp dosent even have one, my friend who has the same isp as me downloads probaby about 50gb every day and it pisses me off because my neibor does it too so our node sucks


----------



## MGF Derp (Feb 16, 2012)

Or if you just get all your stuff legally then you wouldnt have anything to worry about either. I am enjoying all these torrent sites dying. I say keep on keepin on.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2012)

btjunkie was a sick site


----------

